
Posthumous Grammy for Blumlein, Inventor of Stereo Sound - carlosgg
http://www.udiscovermusic.com/news/posthumous-grammy-for-blumlein-inventor-of-stereo-sound
======
carlosgg
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p04sk4gq](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p04sk4gq)
[https://www.thejc.com/news/the-diary/the-man-who-invented-
st...](https://www.thejc.com/news/the-diary/the-man-who-invented-stereo-sound-
is-to-be-honoured-with-a-grammy-award-1.432479)

